
Ask HN: If you could recommend only one ML resource? - miguelrochefort
I have hundreds of self-improvement and technology books on my reading list, and it&#x27;s so overwhelming that I default to reading none of them. The same is true for online articles, movies, documentaries, talks, podcasts, online courses, etc. Analysis paralysis is real.<p>I want to understand what ML is all about, and I want to commit to going through and mastering a single self-contained resource about ML (book, website, online course, video lectures, etc).<p>I prefer breadth over depth, and I&#x27;m looking for something that&#x27;s not too intimidating to complete beginners. The less prior knowledge required, the better.<p>Hopefully answers below can reach a consensus, otherwise I&#x27;m back to square one.
======
visarga
Andrew Ng's course:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS4cs9xVecg&list=PLkDaE6sCZn...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS4cs9xVecg&list=PLkDaE6sCZn6Ec-
XTbcX1uRg2_u4xOEky0)

He is the best introducer to the field.

